# When to Worm....



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

When should I deworm my chicks? How often? They are 10 weeks old and are free ranging in my big fenced backyard. Also, what product should I use? Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't worm. I eat my eggs and meat and want zero meds and chemicals in them.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine are mainly pets so I don't mind going a few weeks without eggs while worming. I would just feel horrible if they got sick and I could've prevented it.


----------



## merryfiber4 (May 21, 2013)

JC17 said:


> When should I deworm my chicks? How often? They are 10 weeks old and are free ranging in my big fenced backyard. Also, what product should I use? Thanks


My chickens 23 of them are 10 weeks as well. I have just wormed them. I used wazine. Purchased at the local Rural King. It is not that expensive and goes a long way.


----------

